# c'est X (que) (de) + infinitif



## reka

Bonjour,

je ne comprends pas très bien cette phrase...

"C'est donc également pour nous un immense honneur, continua-t-il, que d'avoir a nos cotes deux artistes de très grand talent."

D'où vient ce "que" dans "que d'avoir..."?

Ne suffirait-t-il pas seulement "d'avoir"?

Merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tie-break

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un gallicisme, ce genre de constructions sont très fréquents en français


----------



## Arrius

Dans cette locution _*que *= *à savoir / c'est à dire.*_


----------



## geostan

Je ne crois pas. On pourrait très bien l'omettre sans changer du tout le sens de la phrase. Mais comme on l'a déjà dit, cette sorte de lien est assez fréquent.

Cheers!


----------



## Arrius

Je me suis mal exprimé: je voulais dire qu'on pourrait remplacer *que* par _à savoir_ ou _c'est à dire_ en gardant le même sens. Mais , d'accord on peut l'omettre aussi.


----------



## BinWord

Bonjour...

Je me demande pourquoi la phrase suivante comprend un "que"?

_C'est avoir une vue superficielle de la mode achevée que de l'assimiler à un processus sans pareil de standardisation et de dépersonnalisation._

Pourquoi pas comme ces phrases ci-dessous?
_C'est pas bien de_ se réjouir du malheur des autres
_C'est pas bien de se moquer_

En attendant vos réponses,

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Parce qu'il s'agit là d'une expression. Déjà ancienne, par ailleurs...

_C'est chose facile *que de* se moquer d'autrui._

En fait, le "que" dans cette phrase ne sert pas vraiment à grand-chose : il n'apporte rien d'indispensable au sens ou à la compréhension de celle-ci.


----------



## castanya

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la phrase correcte:

"C'est une bonne chose que d'avoir pensé à nous..."

ou

"C'est une bonne chose d'avoir pensé à nous..."


Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Il n'y a pas de phrase correcte ou incorrecte grammaticalement parlant. La différence est surtout d'ordre stylistique.

Voici ce que dit Grevisse sur l'infinitif sujet :



> Avec un attribut (notamment pour le mettre en évidence), on
> peut rejeter le sujet à la fin, en le suppléant par un _ce_ (ou _cela_)
> redondant devant la copule ( 702, c).
> 
> 1° Lorsque ce sujet est un infinitif, il est introduit par _de_, par _que de_
> (littéraire), parfois (à l'imitation des classiques) par _que_.




La première phrase est donc censée être d'un style un peu plus recherché.

P.S. : quelques autres exemples donné par Grevisse



> *De*: _C'est beau D'être la puce d'un lion _(HUGO, H. qui rit, II, 1,10).
> 
> *Que de*: _C'est imiter quelqu'un QUE DE planter des choux_ (MUSSET, Prem.
> poés., Namouna, II, 9).
> 
> *Que*: _Est-ce diminuer une chose Qu'en montrer les difficultés? _(J. et
> J. THARAUD, Petite histoire des juifs, p.253.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi les fils suivants :
FR: c'est/ce serait X (que) (de) + infinitif (FEG)
c'est ... que de pouvoir (Español-Français)
crève-coeur que de... (FEV)
C'est tout un art (FEV)


----------



## wm138

c'est une gageure *que* de vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé

[Larousse exemple]

Pourquoi *que?*

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

*que* est ici explétif, on pourrait le supprimer sans modifier le sens de la phrase : _c'est une gageure de vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé._
Sa présence renforce cependant l'affirmation_._


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter qu'il y a en fait trois solutions :

_C'est une gageure *que de* vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé._
_C'est une gageure *de* vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé._
_C'est une gageure *que* vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé._

Voir aussi le fil ce que c'est (que) (de) + infinitif.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonsoir. Je voudrais que vous m'aidiez à comprendre une phrase de la chanson "Envie d'en rire" de Lara Fabian. Je ne comprends pas sa structure.

C'est de l'amour que de me supporter
[…]

C'est de...que de ????? Comment ça fonctionne ??????


Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

La structure "C'est X que de me Y" est équivalente à : _"Me Y, c'est X"_

(où _Y_ est un verbe à l'infinitif)

Pour la phrase proposée, cela signifie donc : "Me supporter, c'est de l'amour"

Ce que l'on peut reformuler en "Il faut vraiment éprouver de l'amour pour moi pour pouvoir me supporter".


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonjour. J'y avais pensé mais il me fallait le confirmer. Donc, est-ce une structure courante ? Peut-on dire, par exemple, " C'est un crime que de trahir". Je sais que la phrase "C'est un crime de trahir" est correcte, mais après lire votre explication il me vient l'idée de pouvoir y mettre un "que", c'est bien ça ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, la structure est bien celle-là. Dans le langage moderne, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit encore quelque chose de courant. Désormais, cela relève davantage d'un langage recherché, voire "précieux". D'aucuns diront sans doute même "obsolète"...


----------



## plantin

La tournure _C'est ... que de... + infinitif_ est en effet très "français classique" et vieillie. C'est la combinaison d'une tournure emphatique, le clivage, qui met en valeur le terme encadré par le présentatif _c'est...que, _avec le marqueur_ de, _qui est parfaitement facultatif, mais qui ajoute un ton littéraire à la tournure.
Ce _de + infinitif _peut aussi composer un infinitif sujet: _De penser qu'il était avec une autre femme la rendait folle de jalousie._


----------



## wm138

C'est une gageure *que *de vivre seul dans cet endroit isolé.

[Larousse Maxipoche 2015, p. 612]


quelle est la fonction de *que*, est-ce que je puis supprimer le mot?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Alkanna

C'est une gageure de vivre seul … : correct.
C'est une gageure que de vivre seul : mise en relief.

que : conjonction; introduit une proposition subordonnée.


----------



## sleepymarmot

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je comprends le sens de la phrase: "C'est un crève cœur que de penser que l'on pourrait detruire un tel lieux."
Je pense de pouvoir la paraphraser comme ça: "ça me fait mal au cœur de penser etc..."

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est la grammaire de la construction! Pourquoi "C'est ............... que de"? Pourquoi "que"? J'ai trouvé cette même construction maintes et maintes fois.

C'est un crève-coeur que de refuser une préface à un ami qui vous en fait la demande.
C'est un crève-coeur que de constater l'agonie de ces deux théâtres.
C'est un crève-cœur que de quitter une compétition qu'ils avaient démarré tambour battant
C'est un crève-coeur que de renoncer à parler de ces concepts incroyables que j'ai appris
C'est un crève-coeur que de voir les prés qui ne sont plus fauchés
Etc...
Pourriez-vous m'aider à comprendre?
Merci d'avance
Marmot


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

L'expression met en valeur le terme intercalé entre _c'est_ et _que._ Pour le sens _ C'est un crève-coeur que de voir les prés qui ne sont plus fauchés_ est l'équivalent de V_oir les prés qui ne sont plus fauchés est un crève-coeur. _La construction, très usuelle en effet, entraîne l'emploi de la préposition _de_ devant l'infinitif.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est un crève-cœur *que de* refuser…_ = _C'est un crève-cœur *de* refuser…_ = _C'est un crève-cœur *que* refuser…_

Voir aussi :
ce que c'est (que) (de) + infinitif
ne pas pouvoir faire autrement que (de) dire
plus d'importance que (de) + infinitif
ne pas laisser (que) de + infinitif
préférer <infinitif> plutôt que (de) <infinitif> - préposition ?


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour à tous, je me demande si le ''que'' ici est-il nécessaire ? Puisque ça me paraît naturel de dire ''c'est une vertu de sauver la vie''. 
_
Pas de vie propre, créatrice, pour la pensée, sans indépendance: c'est un truisme *que *de l'affirmer_ 

Merci de vos instructions !


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

_C'est un truisme de l'affirmer
=
C'est un truisme que l'affirmer
=
C'est un truisme que de l'affirmer_


----------



## JClaudeK

Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse § 911


> *Infinitif sujet.*
> Lorsque ce sujet est un infinitif, il est introduit par de, par que de (littéraire), parfois (à l’imitation des classiques) par que.





> De : C’est beau d’être la puce d’un lion (Hugo, H. qui rit, II, i, 10). — C’est le propre du génie de découvrir la splendeur des choses (France, Étui de nacre, p. 164).
> 
> Que de : C’est imiter quelqu’un que de planter des choux (Musset, Prem. poés., Namouna, II, 9). — Ce serait une faute que de s’en servir autre part (Littré, s. v. à, 29°). — C’est une grande force pour un homme politique que de bien écrire (Maurois, Chantiers américains, p. 65). — C’est horrible que de haïr (Mauriac, Asmodée, II, 4). — Ce n’est pas grand’chose que d’aimer un être (Camus, Peste, p. 317).R1
> 
> Que : Est-ce diminuer une chose qu’en montrer les difficultés ? (J.  et J. Tharaud, Petite histoire des Juifs, p. 253.)



Dans ta phrase, il s'agit bien d'un infinitif sujet:

_c'est un truisme *que *de l'affirmer_ = l'affirmer (sujet) est un truisme

Voir aussi FR: Quel <nom> que de + infinitif  #3


----------



## LeGauloisBrésilien

Bonjour.

Je lisais "En français, malgré tout..." de Marc Blancpain quand j'ai vu cette phrase: "En revanche, je savais parler et c'était un fort beau langage que le mien". Je n'avais jamais vu ce type de construction "[...] que le mien" donc ça m'a beaucoup étonné et en plus je ne suis pas sûr si j'ai bien compris ce que la phrase veut dire. Est-que quelqu'un peut m'aider, svp?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un gallicisme, qui sert à renforcer l'affirmation.

_*C'était* un fort beau langage *que* le mien !_ = Mon langage était un langage fort beau.

On peut d'ailleurs également employer ce tour avec _quel_ et on peut aussi utiliser une proposition infinitive comme complément à la place d'un nom :

_*Quel* fort beau langage *que* le mien !
*C'est* un beau signe d'amitié *que* de lui faire ce cadeau._


----------



## JClaudeK

LeGauloisBrésilien said:


> Je n'avais jamais vu ce type de construction


Sans doute parce que c'est un tour qui appartient au langage soutenu.


----------



## AJ360

Bonjour, je me demandais pour on emploie le "que" et non  "de" dans la citation suivante d'Aristote:

C'est _la marque d'un esprit cultivé_ *qu*'_être capable_ de nourrir une pensée sans la cautionner pour autant.

Il me paraît que l'utilisation de la preposition "de" sonne mieux... et donc ça donnerait...

C'est _la marque d'un esprit cultivé_ *d'*_être capable_ de nourrir une pensée sans la cautionner pour autant.

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase originale avec _que_ est un tour classique, employé exclusivement dans la langue littéraire. De nos jours, on dirait en effet plutôt la phrase que vous proposez avec _de_. À noter d'ailleurs que l'on peut mettre les deux : _que de_ !

_C'est la marque d'un esprit cultivé *d'*être capable…_ (courant)
_C'est la marque d'un esprit cultivé *que d'*être capable…_ (soutenu)
_C'est la marque d'un esprit cultivé *qu'*être capable…_ (littéraire)


----------

